# Ever use Epiquin Micro 4 %?



## eiraMLisa (Mar 3, 2007)

I heard about it on a health board message board. They said their derm said it worked very well for there acne scars. Anyone use this stuff?


----------



## Aprill (Mar 3, 2007)

I read a little about it, some kind of prescription fade cream


----------



## Nubia (Oct 16, 2008)

i've been on accutane for 3months now with stunning results, thus far..

My derm put me on epi quinn micro..which will get rid of scaring, i've only been using it for about 3 weeks.. twice a day and it's amazing.. I want to start applying it to my back, as i used to have severe acne that covered my back for years.. now that the acne is nonexistant i want to fade the marks/scars, etc..

recmmemded!highly!

:lovelovee: i love my new skin!


----------

